#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  Erro Squid Parent: child process 61320 exited due to signal 6 pfsense

## tndaniel

Pessoal, instalei o pfsense com o squid e squidguard, funcionou tudo direitinho. Quando reiniciei ele, começou a dar problema no squid e no squidguard. 

Nos system logs, mostra isso:

squid[86888]: The url_rewriter helpers are crashing too rapidly, need help!
squid[4169]: Squid Parent: child process 86888 exited due to signal 6
kernel: pid 86888 (squid), uid 62: exited on signal 6
squid[4169]: Squid Parent: child process 850 started
squid[850]: The url_rewriter helpers are crashing too rapidly, need help!
squid[4169]: Squid Parent: child process 850 exited due to signal 6
kernel: pid 850 (squid), uid 62: exited on signal 6
squid[4169]: Exiting due to repeated, frequent failures

Alguém sabe o que pode ser?

valew

----------


## arasouza

instala o squid + dansguardian e seja feliz.... qualquer coisa avisa ai q te ajudo.....

----------

